# Buttercream



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey guys, I’m having trouble with my buttercream. I have a pastry case that is refrigerated and mainly cakes, cupcakes and cake slices. The buttercream seems to be getting too hard and I am getting customer complaints. It is a great icing. Should I cut it with a shortening to make it softer and prevent it from freezing? Need some fast help on this issue. Case temp is at roughly 60 degrees.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I’ve always told my customers to take the cake out of the fridge at least a half hour before serving—mainly because it IS buttercream, and not adulterated with a hydrogenated fat


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Which BC technique are you using?
Not so sure any of the meringue based recipes would accept Crisco without it melting then breaking when brought back to room temp (not to mention the bland flavor).
Have never tried it tho so if you do plz let us know the outcome.
I get why you need to preserve the product ... since retiring I freeze whole cakes for days even weeks.
@foodpump already gave the best advice.
Instruct your patrons to loosen the wrapper and allow a brief rest before diving in.


----------



## Chefbutters1022 (Jun 28, 2018)

Chefbutters1022 said:


> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with my buttercream. I have a pastry case that is refrigerated and mainly cakes, cupcakes and cake slices. The buttercream seems to be getting too hard and I am getting customer complaints. It is a great icing. Should I cut it with a shortening to make it softer and prevent it from freezing? Need some fast help on this issue. Case temp is at roughly 60 degree.


Update: I am looking for a buttercream icing that's stands up to cold temps and stays creamy and doesn't get hard. Would that be something like an Italian buttercream


----------



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

wellllllllll, any buttercream is going to have butter/fat in it. Butter, under refrigeration will harden. 

Swiss buttercream is my go to. Usually a super smooth product, but still hardens up a bit in cold temps. 

Sub out for a whipped white chocolate ganache? That may soften up a bit quicker than buttercream.


----------

